# NSA classifies Linux Journal readers, Tor and Tails Linux users as "extremists"



## drmike (Jul 5, 2014)

So all my fellow paranoid foil crafters...

More leaks about the alphabet terror agencies targetting you innocent failure to opt into total surveillance..

NSA classifies Linux Journal readers, Tor and Tails Linux users as "extremists"

Are you a Linux Journal reader or use software such as Tor and Tails Linux? If so, you've probably been flagged as an "extremist" by the NSA. Leaked documents related to the XKeyscore snooping program reveal that the agency is targeting anyone who is interested in online privacy, specifically those who use the aforementioned software and visit the Linux user community website.

Rest of article: http://www.techspot.com/news/57316-nsa-classifies-linux-journal-readers-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists.html

Nice to see the borders wide open, free passage for terrorists, cartels, etc... But my computing and privacy preferences are the target....  Escape from the homeland.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 5, 2014)

I had seen that. Pretty disturbing.

They even had what looked like source code for their software.

After that I googled 'Tor' and 'Tail' just to make the NSAs database a little bit larger.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 5, 2014)

The NSA, etc. wanting to spy on Tor users doesn't come as a big surprise to me. But a Linux Magazine? Come on...

It seems that according to the NSA the new terrorists use keyboards and brains, not guns. Soon knowledge will be outlawed. Everyone with an IQ above 90 will be flagged as potential terrorist.


----------



## drmike (Jul 5, 2014)

rds100 said:


> . Soon knowledge will be outlawed. Everyone with an IQ above 90 will be flagged as potential terrorist.


There is truth to this, although coming from the other side of the table.

It's established POLICY in many police departments to intentionally NOT HIRE anyone with above average intelligence.  To this effect, many PDs have been hiring for past decade or more average or below average officers.

There has even been some several cases in the Courts in the US where someone scored and tested on various pre-hiring PD tests HIGHER and the job was given to the lower candidate because of IQ bias.  The courts so far have sided with the PD's and their backwards hiring discrimination.

If they view intelligence as danger among their ranks, obviously the same has to apply externally in the citizenry.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jul 5, 2014)

Which if you think about it from their stand point makes perfect sense. If you want to control the populace make damned sure they are as dumb as sheep. Then make the people that control the sheep no smarter so you can control them. Then you have the perfect way to control the populace as long as you control the shepherds.

Guess I am an extremist then because I visit that place often. I do not use Tor though but good luck finding my real IP as well. I use a free isp that does not even ask for my name let alone my address. The username and password are the same for every user of the isp as well so have fun with it.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 5, 2014)

rds100 said:


> The NSA, etc. wanting to spy on Tor users doesn't come as a big surprise to me. But a Linux Magazine? Come on...


Effin' extremist Linux users with their damn free software are reducing Microsoft's revenues.  Lock up all them damn Linux extremists and throw away the key.  After we take care of the Linux extremists let's drop a nuke on all dem wacko anti-GMO crop protesters who refuse to toe the Monsanto party line!



> Which if you think about it from their stand point makes perfect sense. If you want to control the populace make damned sure they are as dumb as sheep.


The US student population is rapidly becoming dumber compared to other countries (statement based on the latest PISA test results. US students rank 36th in Math, 28th in Science, 24th in Reading)


----------



## drmike (Jul 5, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The US student population is rapidly becoming dumber compared to other countries (statement based on the latest PISA test results. US students rank 36th in Math, 28th in Science, 24th in Reading)


Frankly, I am surprised the tested US students ranked as highly as they did.   The US is very much about underperforming to massively underperforming districts (that tend to be massive student headcount wise) ... Urban districts are notoriously crappy in most places.

They are offset by suburban districts which can be a good size themselves at times, but  just a blip in size compared to the many urban districts and their masses of students.

Rural districts in the States vary in performance, but plenty of lousy performance out of them as well.

I am fond of the site Schooldigger for looking at Districts and individual tests.  It's interesting entertainment looking at the annual testing achievement scores.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 5, 2014)

NSA treats everyone as a (potential) terrorist, that's why they spy on everyone.


----------



## RLT (Jul 5, 2014)

What do you expect Feinstein claims all Vets have PTSD and are mentally ill, but says it's ok for cops to carry guns after being diagnosed with it.

I'm already on enough lists they'll never notice me on another one. LOL I've heard they still keep tabs on us old hippies. The real kind not the liberal propaganda type.


----------



## splitice (Jul 5, 2014)

Some big VPS providers should use curl to perform google searches for TOR and TAILS, see how well it copes


----------



## sv01 (Jul 6, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> NSA treats everyone as a (potential) terrorist, that's why they spy on everyone.


They may spy their employee too.


----------



## splitice (Jul 6, 2014)

Of course they would, need to prevent leaks etc. Honestly, I tend to read these revelations as more interesting in terms of technology. Of course foreign intelligence agencies spy, if they didn't then they wouldn't be doing their jobs.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 6, 2014)

Everyone is this thread that has typed "Tor" has probably been marked as an extremist just for typing the word.


----------



## eddynetweb (Jul 6, 2014)

The irony. Worst of all, they let the real terrorists though the radar by spying on geeks with pizza crumbs on their shirts.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> There has even been some several cases in the Courts in the US where someone scored and tested on various pre-hiring PD tests HIGHER and the job was given to the lower candidate because of IQ bias.  The courts so far have sided with the PD's and their backwards hiring discrimination.


It's because police departments are worried people with a high IQ will get bored with police work and leave after expensive training. Courts have said, and I personally agree with this, that even though it may not be a wise policy it is a rational way to reduce turnover and therefore legal.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 7, 2014)

@

So have you, I won't quote you cause then I'd be 'saying' it too.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 7, 2014)

@Kayaba Akihiko I know. I'm probably already on the list, I've been on Tor a few times just for a look around but didn't find much.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

Servaman said:


> Everyone is this thread that has typed "Tor" has probably been marked as an extremist just for typing the word.


Tor Tor Tor Tora Bora Bin Laughin....

Terrorists use Linux to evade.

NSA CIA DARPA go to hell.


----------

